# US H1B or Australia PR



## justu2 (May 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

1) Me and my wife is working in India in MNC IT firm having 8 years of technical experience.

I am in following situation :

1) My case is selected for h1b 2015 and yet to go for stamping. I also want to apply for Australia PR or Canada PR.

2) Now my question is weather I have to go for USA h1b or not because my wife did not get a job in USA on H4 visa.

3) Suppose if I go to USA and then if I apply for Canada PR then Is it a good option?

4) I heard that Australia is better option for IT sector employees.

Please suggest the way forward~
:juggle::juggle:


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

justu2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1) Me and my wife is working in India in MNC IT firm having 8 years of technical experience.
> 
> ...


It depends on whether your long term plan is to settle overseas or just go there, make some money and return to home country.

USA is a big economy and a large IT market, unlike Australia. 
However, getting green card in USA is a very long process though. If immigration is your objective, Canada or Aus PR are good options.

Option 3- mentioned above is also a good option. It will help you gain North American experience while your Canada PR is being processed. 

The decision largely depends on your perrsonal preferences. Some people just don't like it too cold, hence US/Canada are not good options for them. If you have lived at any of these places for some time, it helps to make an informed decision.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I understand from friends that IT market is quite good in the US right now, which indicates it is the best time to start working in US.
As for as Australia goes, job market is quite tight and only the lucky ones get jobs quickly. There are numerous threads on this forum.

IMO, your option 3 sounds very attractive.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If I were you, stamp the H1B, apply for Australian PR, make the first entry to Australia then go back to the US.

If within 5 years you cannot secure a green card, move to Australia, if not, stay in the US and forfeit the Australian PR.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

justu2 said:


> 4) I heard that Australia is better option for IT sector employees.


Australia was never an IT hub. US and Canada are light years ahead of Australian IT market. 

Currently Jobs are hard to come by and this holds true for all sectors in Oz not just IT. End of mining boom also ends the golden period of Oz economy.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Australia was never an IT hub. US and Canada are light years ahead of Australian IT market. Currently Jobs are hard to come by and this holds true for all sectors in Oz not just IT. End of mining boom also ends the golden period of Oz economy.


The US job market has improved significantly in the past year or so but the same cannot be said for Canada. You think Australia's bad. Move to Canada.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> The US job market has improved significantly in the past year or so but the same cannot be said for Canada. You think Australia's bad. Move to Canada.


Canada's IT job market is way better than Australia. The reason is less operating cost of setting IT company in canada. IT business is all about margins and currently at 80 cents and minimum wage rate of around $20 the margins are very stressed for Oz IT. Outsourcing makes more sense now...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*ALL depends on your long term plans*.

BEST thing would be go ahead with H1B stamping and THEN decide on Canada / Australia.


*Points to ponder on*:

* Job opportunities are in abundance in US/Canada WHEN compared to Australia.

* The climate is very different in US/ Canada as compared to Australia.

* I have been to US & Australia *AND* found Australians more welcoming

* There is some AURA about Australia. You straight away find some connection with Australians.





justu2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1) Me and my wife is working in India in MNC IT firm having 8 years of technical experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Agree with Jeeten. From quality of life perspective, I have met with many people who have lived in US, Europe and OZ and all of them agree that if they decide to settle down somewhere that would be Oz.

However, be informed that PPP ( Purchasing Power Parity) Index is higher for US. This means that you'd be able to afford better house or services as compared to that in Oz for every $1 spent. 

If I were you, I'd consider my longer term plans ( e.g higher studies etc) and compare from healthcare, job opportunities, school education etc.

It's really a catch 22 because US healthcare is mess whereas that in Oz is considered to be much better. On other side, job opportunities in ICT may be higher in US. But then US is more prone to recessions and job cuts ( refer to unemployment in ICT sector for two countries in last 2 years). So, its tricky to decide. Your relatives or friend circle living in a country may be another factor.

So, just take time , talk to people based in US and Oz and then take your decision. Good luck.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Canada's IT job market is way better than Australia. The reason is less operating cost of setting IT company in canada. IT business is all about margins and currently at 80 cents and minimum wage rate of around $20 the margins are very stressed for Oz IT. Outsourcing makes more sense now...


Considering there are no jobs in Canada and the few jobs that are available are contract only, I'd say your analysis is flawed. Have you even been to Canada recently or know anyone there looking for work? Doubt it.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been on H1B for more than 6 years and now have an Australian PR and am fairly well settled here... been here for almost a year now.

My biggest fear with H1 was that if I lost my job, I'd have to pack up my things and leave the country unless I could find another sponsor within a month or so. What happened to me was far worse though as I left USA for a vacation, got a 221g when trying to renew my visa and it took the USCIS more than a year to reject my case. The result? I was stuck in India and all my belongings were in USA. I faced great difficulties and had to work with my landlord to sell my car and my friend had to pick up my other belongings. Later they even rejected a visitor visa for me and my wife.

On the other hand with an Australian PR, which is as good a GC, you will never face such a situation unless you push your luck and did not fulfill your 2 year residency requirement; that should not be an issue for most people. Of course the IT market in Australia is a lot smaller and cost of living a lot higher so those are things to take into account.

Rahul


----------



## ajji117 (Apr 28, 2015)

*need info on AUS PR*

Hi rahul,

it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.

thanks in advance.
AJAY
********


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read the following Thread/Web-link END to END to understand the process:


*1)* *Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA*


*2)* *PRs and Australian Immigration Points*






ajji117 said:


> Hi rahul,
> 
> it will be very helpful if get your contact number so that i can have some info on AUS PR.
> I am trying to start process for AUS this month end.
> ...


----------



## ajji117 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

thanks for quick reply.
am located in Hyderabad. i met one of the immigration consultant and she says we required a immigration lawyer to start process.
do we really required immigration lawyer?
if yes what will be cost?
if we process by consultant is good?

thanks in advance for ur help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly read the referenced links in my earlier POST ... END to END for better understanding of the PR process.


ALL your queries would be answered there.






ajji117 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> thanks for quick reply.
> am located in Hyderabad. i met one of the immigration consultant and she says we required a immigration lawyer to start process.
> ...


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ajji117 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> thanks for quick reply.
> am located in Hyderabad. i met one of the immigration consultant and she says we required a immigration lawyer to start process.
> ...



Better do it yourself. Why you want to waste your money by hiring an agent ? with all the information in this forum, there is no need to use an agent.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

justu2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1) Me and my wife is working in India in MNC IT firm having 8 years of technical experience.
> 
> ...


Right now the market in US is good. For a long term plan, I would suggest work in US for 3-4 years and then move to Australia with PR. 

I would not recommend option 3. I have been to both US and Canada. One good thing with Canada is health care, for US health care system is not good like Australia and Canada. But I heard it is not easy to get a job in Canada unless you have Canadian work experience. But again it depends on your Technology.

_Now my question is weather I have to go for USA h1b or not because my wife did not get a job in USA on H4 visa._ - If you have the second stage of US immigrant petition approved (I-140 application), your wife will be eligible to get an EAD (Employment Authorization) and work. This has already become a law in this May (even though some are challenging it in court). Another option is go there and convert your visa to L1 so that your wife can get EAD without any conditions as in the case of H1. and later she can try for her own H1B.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

If I were you, Canada would be out of question due to the job market and the weather.

Advantages of US H1B: Great US job market, Fun place to be

Disadvantages of US H1B: Weather(depending on where you stay. I personally hated cold weather), Spouse unable to work (although you can check if the recent immigration changes allow your spouse to be eligible for work permit), insecurities that come with a work visa (you always worry about losing your job), extremely long GC process, costly healthcare and not as employee friendly policies as Australia (things like paid maternity leave, minimum wage, etc)

Advantages of Australian PR: Its a PR which means you could practically do anything, Eligible for a lot of health and social security benefits, More employee friendly policies compared to US, Awesome weather, friendly people, Spouse can work, higher minimum wages compared to US

Disadvantages of Australia in general: economy not as strong as US wrt jobs


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

*H4 Work Permit*



santoshpatil said:


> If I were you, Canada would be out of question due to the job market and the weather.
> 
> Advantages of US H1B: Great US job market, Fun place to be
> 
> ...


From May 26, 2015, certain H4 spouses will be able to apply for Employment Authorization in US. It has become a law recently. 

Read the details here - Employment Authorization for Certain H-4 Dependent Spouses | USCIS

And regarding US green card, a main factor is your country of Birth, not country of Citizenship, as green card queue is based Country of Birth. If you are an Indian Citizen, born in some African country like Nigeria, you will get your GC soon. But if you are an Indian citizen born in India, the queue is pretty long, a back log of more than 10 years in Employment Based -3 category. 

If you are Citizen of some country other than India and China, then the Green Card back log is not that big I guess.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *ALL depends on your long term plans*.
> 
> BEST thing would be go ahead with H1B stamping and THEN decide on Canada / Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeeten.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello All,
Is H1B specific to company? 

If we are on H1b when can we apply for Green Card?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Shiv11 said:


> Hello All, Is H1B specific to company? If we are on H1b when can we apply for Green Card?


Yes it's tied to a company. Your company then has to sponsor you for a green card.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes it's tied to a company. Your company then has to sponsor you for a green card.



So in that case I have to stick to company and If anything happens to my job then all lost right? I have 8+ years of experience but company offered me Program Analyst position and package below 65 k us$  

At this stage I am bit confused in taking the decision that go on H1b now or wait a year and then go on E3 after getting Australian Citizenship.. 

H1B Stamping is pending yet. 

Looking for expert advise


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hello All,
> Is H1B specific to company?
> 
> If we are on H1b when can we apply for Green Card?



But you could transfer it to a new employer if some other company is offering you a better job. But for Green Card, it is employer specific. You have to start the process again if you join a new company using H1-B.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> So in that case I have to stick to company and If anything happens to my job then all lost right? I have 8+ years of experience but company offered me Program Analyst position and package below 65 k us$
> 
> At this stage I am bit confused in taking the decision that go on H1b now or wait a year and then go on E3 after getting Australian Citizenship..
> 
> ...


If you have Aussie experience (assuming so), you can definitely get a good job in another company in Australia I feel. Why do you want to go to US unless you get a good salary package ?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

justu2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1) Me and my wife is working in India in MNC IT firm having 8 years of technical experience.
> 
> ...


Let me tell u my experiences in the US.. 

I first went over there in 2004 right after finishing school and did a BSE in electrical engineering. I worked a cople of internships that were part of the program and graduated in 2010. Almost immediately I did a masters (Also in EE) and graduated from that in 2012.

After that it took me almost a year to find a job.. the US job market for students is complete junk. tons of unethical indian and even US companies set up to exploit new graduates from the onset.

Anyways I finally got a job in 2013 as a RF Engineer. Pay was good but it involved 100% traveling so absolutely no life other than work. Also by late 2013 my work allowance from the student visa was running out. However my company did file for H1B..

I went to the H1B lottery in april 2014.. Although there were more candidates than visas I was lucky enough to win the lottery and got my H1B.

After that I continued to work but hte conditions were terrible. employers know that people on H1B have no options (since their residency is tied to their job) so they will do anything that is asked of them. I worked sometimes 24hrs+ at a stretch with no gratitude or even over time pay. of course there was no guaranteed weekends off either.

However all that came to an end in Jan 2015.. I got let go without even a prior warning...

The thing with H1B visa is that it ends (you are out of status) the day very day u lose your job.. However there is an unwritten rule that you can still transfer if you get a job within 30 days.. So even though I has zero expectations I tried for a month to find another job but had no luck.
To be honest at that point I was fed up with the US visa system to the point where I didn't even want to bother.. So in Feb 2015 I decided to leave for good. (after 11years in the US).

So basically the H1B system in my opinion is a huge risk and a scam.. You are basically indentured servant. I guess its ok if you only plan to work but for people who want to actually live in the US (such as myself) its a waste of time.. I mean I spend 11years over there, Payed hundreds of thousands of dollars on education and paid taxes and have nothing to show for it.

It's not just me either.. probably half a dozen of my friends who went to college with me hoping to one day settle down in the US had to leave. The whole system is crap.. Employers do not want to hire recent grads because they do not want to deal with the immigration issues (its a risk for them to training a new employee and then have them have to leave because they didn't win the H1B). Also most small employers do not even have a clue how to file H1B lol.

Also there is the issue with greencard.. The process is so long (im not indian but i know its especially bad for Indians due to the wait time) that most people's H1B run out while waiting for the greencard.
Add to that that most employees are extremely reluctant to file for greencard because they know that you are stuck with them and your options are limited while on H1B and as soon as you get a PR (greencard) you are free to do whatever you want.. So there is really no incentive for a employer to file..

all in all I think trying to move to the US thro employment/study is a waste of time. I wish I and known this when I was 18. I would never have gone to the US for my higher education.. I'd have gone to Canada or Australia instead.

Don't get me wrong I loved living in the US and its experiencing everything it had to offer.. But the risk is just not worth it.. imo.

On the other hand I'm right now in the process of filing PR in Aus.. its a night and day difference from the US. its extremely streamlined and fast. 

Also I saw someone mentioning PPP in this thread. This is true. due to high taxes, increased cost of living (although there are places in the the US that are of the same high cost of living if not higher.. it really depends on where u live. Texas for example is very cheap where as living in LA is the same if not worse than living in say Sydney), you will never actually be able to save as much as u did in the US.

However the state of Australia's social services are on another level from the US. So this might help to mitigate some of that cost. Also crime in particular gun crime is far lower in Australia since not everyone is waling around with a gun lol (I do support the right of citizens to bear arms but this is the reality of it)


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

I'm not even sure how some of you are even in a position to make any conclusions about the job market in the US, Canada OR Australia if you've never been to any of these countries.

I think it's pure foley to give advice to others about something you don't have any firsthand experience about. I cannot give a firsthand opinion about Australia yet, but Canada does NOT have an abundance of IT jobs. The market has shrunk considerably over the past number of years. However, this does not mean there aren't any jobs. It just means employers are a lot more selective than they used to be. I do job interviews, and we can be very picky and look for only the best because for each job posting we put out, we get hundreds of resumes.

I don't have firsthand experience about the US job market, so hopefully someone who actually works in the US can give their experience about it.

As for healthcare, once again, how can people even make any conclusions about the healthcare if they've never been to any of the countries? I know for a fact that Canada's healthcare is better than the US. But, if you work for a good company in the US, they will provide stellar benefits on par with Canada. However, I'm not so sure how easy it is to claim the benefits once you need them. In Canada, this isn't an issue at all since a lot is covered just by being a citizen/PR. To me, it looks like Australia's healthcare is probably at least on par with Canada. I've read that Australia is even better than Canada's because Medicare covers almost everything, but then private healthcare lets you avoid the long wait times. In Canada, there is no really no distinction between public health care and private. Everyone has to endure long wait times. Again, I don't have firsthand experience with Australia's healthcare so take this opinion with a grain of salt.

As for me, I've lived in Canada all my life. I plan on moving to Australia because the weather is much better, the public transport is better (even though Aussie's complain about it, it is far worse here), and the lifestyle is more of a west coast lifestyle compared to where I currently work. Toronto is a very hectic lifestyle, which works for some people, but for me, I need a change of pace.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Great post! Finally, someone who knows what they are talking about.



BatWolf said:


> Let me tell u my experiences in the US..
> 
> I first went over there in 2004 right after finishing school and did a BSE in electrical engineering. I worked a cople of internships that were part of the program and graduated in 2010. Almost immediately I did a masters (Also in EE) and graduated from that in 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Let me tell u my experiences in the US..
> 
> I first went over there in 2004 right after finishing school and did a BSE in electrical engineering. I worked a cople of internships that were part of the program and graduated in 2010. Almost immediately I did a masters (Also in EE) and graduated from that in 2012.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. I couldn't ask better viewpoint than this. 

I was there in USA for 6 years and fedup with medical system and H1 process. Believe me or not Medical system is so pathetic, whatever you earn even after above difficulties, rest assured doctors take your blood to build their skyscrappers. Few occasions, I felt India is far better than USA. After returning, I realized India problems. India has its own set of problems though it's totally different. Now I am looking for Aus. Let me see what it offers. 

In the end, it all depends on your own attitude and tolerance. Unfortunately, one will not know unless stays! so make informed decision and play your cards accordingly. But remember there is no heaven or hell. Bitter reality is, everything is in between.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I greatly enjoyed reading the last few posts. BatWolf, your case and my case are eerily similar!  I too studied and worked in the US for a combined total of 8.5 years, then got laid off and had to leave. Luckily just in time I got an offer in South Africa and have been here ever since. Currently I'm trying for both Canada and Australia PR and waiting for one of them to work out.

Being on H1B is total sh1t!! Otherwise, I enjoyed living in America and interacting with the locals. I miss living there in the North East (NJ/NYC) but work situation was terrible on H1.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Let me tell u my experiences in the US.. I first went over there in 2004 right after finishing school and did a BSE in electrical engineering. I worked a cople of internships that were part of the program and graduated in 2010. Almost immediately I did a masters (Also in EE) and graduated from that in 2012. After that it took me almost a year to find a job.. the US job market for students is complete junk. tons of unethical indian and even US companies set up to exploit new graduates from the onset. Anyways I finally got a job in 2013 as a RF Engineer. Pay was good but it involved 100% traveling so absolutely no life other than work. Also by late 2013 my work allowance from the student visa was running out. However my company did file for H1B.. I went to the H1B lottery in april 2014.. Although there were more candidates than visas I was lucky enough to win the lottery and got my H1B. After that I continued to work but hte conditions were terrible. employers know that people on H1B have no options (since their residency is tied to their job) so they will do anything that is asked of them. I worked sometimes 24hrs+ at a stretch with no gratitude or even over time pay. of course there was no guaranteed weekends off either. However all that came to an end in Jan 2015.. I got let go without even a prior warning... The thing with H1B visa is that it ends (you are out of status) the day very day u lose your job.. However there is an unwritten rule that you can still transfer if you get a job within 30 days.. So even though I has zero expectations I tried for a month to find another job but had no luck. To be honest at that point I was fed up with the US visa system to the point where I didn't even want to bother.. So in Feb 2015 I decided to leave for good. (after 11years in the US). So basically the H1B system in my opinion is a huge risk and a scam.. You are basically indentured servant. I guess its ok if you only plan to work but for people who want to actually live in the US (such as myself) its a waste of time.. I mean I spend 11years over there, Payed hundreds of thousands of dollars on education and paid taxes and have nothing to show for it. It's not just me either.. probably half a dozen of my friends who went to college with me hoping to one day settle down in the US had to leave. The whole system is crap.. Employers do not want to hire recent grads because they do not want to deal with the immigration issues (its a risk for them to training a new employee and then have them have to leave because they didn't win the H1B). Also most small employers do not even have a clue how to file H1B lol. Also there is the issue with greencard.. The process is so long (im not indian but i know its especially bad for Indians due to the wait time) that most people's H1B run out while waiting for the greencard. Add to that that most employees are extremely reluctant to file for greencard because they know that you are stuck with them and your options are limited while on H1B and as soon as you get a PR (greencard) you are free to do whatever you want.. So there is really no incentive for a employer to file.. all in all I think trying to move to the US thro employment/study is a waste of time. I wish I and known this when I was 18. I would never have gone to the US for my higher education.. I'd have gone to Canada or Australia instead. Don't get me wrong I loved living in the US and its experiencing everything it had to offer.. But the risk is just not worth it.. imo. On the other hand I'm right now in the process of filing PR in Aus.. its a night and day difference from the US. its extremely streamlined and fast. Also I saw someone mentioning PPP in this thread. This is true. due to high taxes, increased cost of living (although there are places in the the US that are of the same high cost of living if not higher.. it really depends on where u live. Texas for example is very cheap where as living in LA is the same if not worse than living in say Sydney), you will never actually be able to save as much as u did in the US. However the state of Australia's social services are on another level from the US. So this might help to mitigate some of that cost. Also crime in particular gun crime is far lower in Australia since not everyone is waling around with a gun lol (I do support the right of citizens to bear arms but this is the reality of it)


Great post; this post should be pinned at the front of the forum. This will avoid questions from numbskulls like "which is better US or OZ?". Every country has it's pros and cons. Many potential immigrants are not clear what they want in their life and expect forum members to give the answer for them. All you can ask is experience of forum members; beyond that is your decision. One last point; Money isn't everything. On the long term; Social system trumps salaries.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I greatly enjoyed reading the last few posts. BatWolf, your case and my case are eerily similar!  I too studied and worked in the US for a combined total of 8.5 years, then got laid off and had to leave. Luckily just in time I got an offer in South Africa and have been here ever since. Currently I'm trying for both Canada and Australia PR and waiting for one of them to work out.
> 
> Being on H1B is total sh1t!! Otherwise, I enjoyed living in America and interacting with the locals. I miss living there in the North East (NJ/NYC) but work situation was terrible on H1.


yeah man its not a rare case at all..

Just 3 days ago an old college mate of mine (few years junior to me) contacted me over facebook and told me the same story.. 

He got a job after graduation (only a BSE) and then got his H1B.. It's been 3 years now so it's time to renew the H1b (fyi H1B is renewable automatically without going to lottery again after 3 years for a total of 6 years). But his company said they don't want to deal with the hassle or cost of renewing plus they did not want to file for a greencard..

So now he only has 30 days left to find a new job..

I told him to seriously consider applying for Aussie PR (he should be able to get 70pts with superior English for a 189 subclass visa), because even if by some chance he were to find another job, he would face the same situation in another 3 years.

Also US degrees are well respected and US work experience is valued in aus according to everyone I've spoken to so shouldn't be hard for a US grad/employee to find work down under.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

BatWolf said:


> Also US degrees are well respected and US work experience is valued in aus according to everyone I've spoken to so shouldn't be hard for a US grad/employee to find work down under.


I sincerely hope what you're saying is true!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oz_Immi (Nov 30, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Also US degrees are well respected and US work experience is valued in aus according to everyone I've spoken to so shouldn't be hard for a US grad/employee to find work down under.


I don't have a US degree but may well get US experience in next 6 months. I have a valid Oz PR but now my company is filing my L1A visa in the role of an IT Project Manager. Just in case my employer does not file my green card (EB1-C which takes < 1 year to approve) then I have the option of moving back to Oz. 
*
Will my US project management experience be considered in Oz as good enough to meet the "local Oz experience a.k.a. cultural fit" jargon? Or do I still have to get local experience first before being considered for a PM role?*


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I sincerely hope what you're saying is true!! :fingerscrossed:


Reality is something else. I personally don't think USA experience has any greater value than UK/international. Australian employers prefer local experience over international experience 

It can be different if you have some extraordinary skill! Research before you presume.

Good luck


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Let me tell u my experiences in the US..
> 
> I first went over there in 2004 right after finishing school and did a BSE in electrical engineering. I worked a cople of internships that were part of the program and graduated in 2010. Almost immediately I did a masters (Also in EE) and graduated from that in 2012.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, mate! Eye opener for many who don't know the immigration system of US.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

JK684 said:


> From May 26, 2015, certain H4 spouses will be able to apply for Employment Authorization in US. It has become a law recently.
> 
> Read the details here - Employment Authorization for Certain H-4 Dependent Spouses | USCIS
> 
> ...



Hi

I just came here to say what I know about Spouse working in USA on H4.
Yes your spouse can work in H4 visa but the conditions are:

1. Once USCIS approves the 'Form I-765' and the H-4 dependent spouse receives an Employment Authorization Card, he or she may begin working in the United States.

2.The USCIS, in a statement, said the Department of Homeland Security is extending the eligibility for employment authorization (EAD) to certain H-4 dependent spouses of H-1B non-immigrants who are seeking employment based Permanent Residency

3.Eligible individuals include certain H-4 dependent spouses of H-1B non-immigrants (principal H1B worker) who are the beneficiaries of an approved 'Form I-140', Immigrant Petition for Alien Worker, or satisfy at least one or more of the three conditions.

* Important condition *

_4. The conditions include that the principal H1B worker has an approved 'I-140' or is currently on an extended H1B status beyond the 6-year limitation based upon an I-140 petition application pending for at least 365 days (one calendar year)_

*Reference:* Times Of India - Feb 25th 2015


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Just to add to the thread. There have been a number of redundancies recently from Telstra and Quantas, IT jobs, and more coming next year from other tech companies. The IT job market in Melbourne is pretty flat at present, and from what I can see more jobs available in Sydney.

Australia is a high cost centre and wages on the whole are generally high, which also does not help. A lot of IT jobs are being offshored to cut costs.

As previously mentioned, the mining boom is over and this is/has hit the economy with the budget running a big deficit.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> I just came here to say what I know about Spouse working in USA on H4.
> Yes your spouse can work in H4 visa but the conditions are:
> ...


That's right, H4 work authorisation is not granted along with H1b. H1b employee i140 (2nd step of green card, if you are not EB1) has to be approved which depending on the category (EB 1/2/3) can take minimum of one year, IF your employer is willing to file for your PR(green card)! 

The US system is very complicated and difficult. Please research before making that decision.

Good luck


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

evets said:


> Just to add to the thread. There have been a number of redundancies recently from Telstra and Quantas, IT jobs, and more coming next year from other tech companies. The IT job market in Melbourne is pretty flat at present, and from what I can see more jobs available in Sydney.
> 
> Australia is a high cost centre and wages on the whole are generally high, which also does not help. A lot of IT jobs are being offshored to cut costs.
> 
> As previously mentioned, the mining boom is over and this is/has hit the economy with the budget running a big deficit.


And that deficit is going to stay at least till 2021! Housing boom has already peaked in Sydney. Let's just hope and pray that we do not encounter a crash!


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

bright future said:


> And that deficit is going to stay at least till 2021! Housing boom has already peaked in Sydney. Let's just hope and pray that we do not encounter a crash!


Tough times ahead.

Who can tell about a crash, some people want it others don't, but Melbourne and Sydney are at crazy prices, even if it runs flat over the next years. Still will be hard for people to buy into. And now with the US rate increase, this will give the banks here an excuse that they should increase the interest rates putting even more pressure on people who are already struggling with payments.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

evets said:


> Tough times ahead.
> 
> Who can tell about a crash, some people want it others don't, but Melbourne and Sydney are at crazy prices, even if it runs flat over the next years. Still will be hard for people to buy into. And now with the US rate increase, this will give the banks here an excuse that they should increase the interest rates putting even more pressure on people who are already struggling with payments.


If they are struggling with payments right now with interest rates at record low levels, then god bless them. Fed has been 'threatening' to increase the rates for a long time and they have just increased it by .25%.

If you have already bought a house, then you won't want a crash and vice versa. But it doesn't make sense that property prices grew by in the circa of 40% in last two years in sydney and Melbourne. It's unsustainable, if you look through it rationally, not as an investor speculating the prices.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

bright future said:


> If they are struggling with payments right now with interest rates at record low levels, then god bless them. Fed has been 'threatening' to increase the rates for a long time and they have just increased it by .25%.


True, but some people have been desperate to jump on the housing market, as all they can see is prices going up.
In the UK before the crash happened, some people even took out mortgages of 125%, believing the value would only ever go up and not down. Fortunately the banks here do not do this.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

You can still make money in a bear market.. not concerned. worrying abou the macro cycle or booms and busts doesn't do you any good.

Ive been looking at the ASX and its been on fairly downward trend for awhile though. not what i'm used to with the NYSE and NASDAQ.. Once i move over there i'll just find a brokerage that lets me invest in US securities and maybe look into real estate as well.. i dunno.


----------



## arunarun18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,
I in a dilemma here as I have got selected in h1b lottery for 2016 but visa is yet to be stamped. On the other hand I got 189 PR visa for Australia.

I am now confused as both good news came to me almost at the same time and I do not know if I should go to US or go to Australia.

If anyone has faced similar situation or have knowledge on how many years I can spend in US before moving to Australia, please help or share information.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*US job : My Experience : Not as perfect as ppl think of*

Most people have this general notion about US being biggest job market which is 100% true for you if you are GC holder but for the H1B guys below is the scanario i have felt:

I recently changed my job in US from Indian company(who sent me on H1B ) to US based company.. i am into QA(automation,manual, coordination etc everything) and have good 6+ years of experience.. I was able to get the job in about 4 months and below are certain drawbacks i found for ppl without GC:

- You get many calls for jobs (no doubt there are many jobs) , but first thing they ask is visa status.
- For H1B , many callers say NO straightaway.
- Many positions are only for corp-to-corp .
- Half of the opportunities were for GC people.
- Even when i cleared the interviews few times , they would put me on hold as they would discuss with HR about the case as they need to justify it to immigration why this person is being hired on H1B vs why they cannot find a local person etc etc
- During above case they might look for other candidates if the position is not to be filled fast and they have time.

Considering all this , i felt even when there are more jobs in USA( say 50 jobs) , half of them almost get filtered out coz of H1B status as many employers do not want to go thru H1B hassle and paperwork and they prefer GC employees. Where as even if Australia has 25 jobs i am going to be eligible for all 25 of them(for interview) which makes the process similar at least job wise until u have GC..

This is what i feel but this was for QA field.. For Dev , scenario might be different..
So keep this as well in mind with respect to ur skills on the basis of which you would be seeking jobs in USA(in future).


----------



## arunarun18 (Dec 24, 2013)

baluchahal said:


> Most people have this general notion about US being biggest job market which is 100% true for you if you are GC holder but for the H1B guys below is the scanario i have felt:
> 
> I recently changed my job in US from Indian company(who sent me on H1B ) to US based company.. i am into QA(automation,manual, coordination etc everything) and have good 6+ years of experience.. I was able to get the job in about 4 months and below are certain drawbacks i found for ppl without GC:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed sharing. I will think on those lines


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I would say, go to US on H1B for few years, then move permanently to Australia. But if you dont want to move around a lot, then go to AUS directly. 

But again it depends on how are job openings for your role in Australia.

In my opinion, H1B is kinda slavery unless you can get your green card in EB-1 category.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

JK684 said:


> I would say, go to US on H1B for few years, then move permanently to Australia. But if you dont want to move around a lot, then go to AUS directly.
> 
> But again it depends on how are job openings for your role in Australia.
> 
> In my opinion, H1B is kinda slavery unless you can get your green card in EB-1 category.


Yes.. i agree..
Can you share ur experience of validation trip to Australia?
Since u can compare usa and australia at least briefly.. so just curious to know..!!

also which city in australia you visited?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Yes.. i agree..
> Can you share ur experience of validation trip to Australia?
> Since u can compare usa and australia at least briefly.. so just curious to know..!!
> 
> also which city in australia you visited?


I went for a one day validation trip to Melbourne , I cant compare USA and AUS with a one day trip alone. But I liked the place during my very very short stay there. 

There are obvious differences which i could notice - driving on the left side, most highway exits on the left side, Corollas are hatch backs  more roundabouts etc etc


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

JK684 said:


> I went for a one day validation trip to Melbourne , I cant compare USA and AUS with a one day trip alone. But I liked the place during my very very short stay there.
> 
> There are obvious differences which i could notice - driving on the left side, most highway exits on the left side, Corollas are hatch backs  more roundabouts etc etc


just one day 
thats the first time i m hearing.. coz generally ppl spend so much on tckt and therefore stay at least 10 days or 2 weeks and check out the area.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> just one day
> thats the first time i m hearing.. coz generally ppl spend so much on tckt and therefore stay at least 10 days or 2 weeks and check out the area.


That was a due to a situation in my current project where i couldnt afford to take leave for a week  and I didnt have a lot of time left for my first entry date.


----------

